# Virginity



## Leon (Jan 13, 2010)

What are your views? why do some people wait and save it?



discuss.




edit* Also if you want post if your a virgin or not. and im still a virgin.


----------



## Seas (Jan 13, 2010)

It's a social "achievement" for which you gave as much importance as you bother.

I didn't feel myself any closer to demigod status by getting rid of it.

Also, when anything else fails, cover it up with lies to avoid the ridicule of less intelligent individuals.


----------



## Russ (Jan 13, 2010)

Some people want to make it special. You know, waiting for that special person and a special occasion (marriage).

Others do it due to religion.

I don't really care about it tbh.


----------



## Mr Fox (Jan 13, 2010)

Sex is fun, do it.


----------



## Keala The Tiger (Jan 13, 2010)

Well I am. The most ive ever gotten was a kiss on the cheek by a boy but anyway I'm saving it for after I'm married because It just seems like the morally high thing to do.


----------



## Leon (Jan 13, 2010)

Mr Fox said:


> Sex is fun, do it.


 
With you?


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 13, 2010)

some people are virgins, some people aren't

some people *cant* get laid, others cant keep their dick in their pants(or their legs closed for the gay bottoms and girls)

simple as that.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jan 13, 2010)

Because people are too ugly to get laid :V

I am technically a virgin. I think.


Also I've read this as Virginia, lol.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 13, 2010)

I just want to wait for that special person, but that's just me.

Besides, even if I was driven more by sex, I wouldn't have sexual relations with many of the woman in my home area...no thanks.


----------



## Keala The Tiger (Jan 13, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> I just want to wait for that special person, but that's just me.
> 
> Besides, even if I was driven more by sex, I wouldn't have sexual relations with many of the woman in my home area...no thanks.



Why? are they all butter faces?


----------



## Ratte (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm just not driven by the thought of fucking.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jan 13, 2010)

Ratte said:


> I'm just not driven by the thought of fucking.


 Oh hey Ratte.
You should be at school or something :3c


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 13, 2010)

Keala The Tiger said:


> Why? are they all butter faces?



Three reasons:

1. A lack of females of my peer group.

2. Many of the females I knew are already in a steady relationship (fiancÃ©e, married, what have you)

3. The redneck woman around here...I wouldn't touch with a broomstick, considering how well some take care of themselves. Ew...>_>


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 13, 2010)

leon said:


> What are your views? why do some people wait and save it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm in no hurry to loose mine, I'm not going to loose mine just because that is what everyone else does and it seems to be the "thing" to do these days.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jan 13, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> Three reasons:
> 
> 1. A lack of females of my peer group.
> 
> ...


That's when you become gay <w<



RandyDarkshade said:


> I'm in no hurry to loose mine, I'm not going to loose mine just because that is what everyone else does and it seems to be the "thing" to do these days.


 How old are you exactly D:


----------



## Keala The Tiger (Jan 13, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> Three reasons:
> 
> 1. A lack of females of my peer group.
> 
> ...



Oh so there butter everything's.


----------



## Leon (Jan 13, 2010)

You know i totally have to agreewith you randy. It sucks when you have to fuck someone to be kewl.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 13, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> That's when you become gay <w<



...nah. I don't see that in my near future.



Keala The Tiger said:


> Oh so there butter everything's.



Sure...I guess...


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 13, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> How old are you exactly D:



26.  "OMG he's a virgin at 26! NO WAI!" Big woo. 

If it happens, it happens. If it doesn't. it doesn't. Like Ratte I am not drawn by an urge to go fuck people. It would be nice to loose it, but I am content being me.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 13, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> 26.  "OMG he's a virgin at 26! NO WAI!" Big woo.
> 
> If it happens, it happens. If it doesn't. it doesn't. Like Ratte I am not drawn by an urge to go fuck people. It would be nice to loose it, but I am content being me.



This explains me quite well.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 13, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> ...nah. I don't see that in my near future.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure...I guess...





Keala The Tiger said:


> Oh so there butter everything's.



Ew guys, you just put some nasty pictures in my head.


----------



## Keala The Tiger (Jan 13, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> 26.  "OMG he's a virgin at 26! NO WAI!" Big woo.
> 
> If it happens, it happens. If it doesn't. it doesn't. Like Ratte I am not drawn by an urge to go fuck people. It would be nice to loose it, but I am content being me.


Way to go Randy don't conform to the norm fight the power! but in all seriousness good for you I have grate respect for you now *hugs*


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 13, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Ew guys, you just put some nasty pictures in my head.



I guess I missed her meaning of butters...


----------



## Keala The Tiger (Jan 13, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Ew guys, you just put some nasty pictures in my head.


Sorry Randy I meant butter as in but her.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 13, 2010)

Keala The Tiger said:


> Way to go Randy don't conform to the norm fight the power! but in all seriousness good for you I have grate respect for you now *hugs*



Neither I nor my family does anything the "normal" way. I've never liked to be normal.



Captain Spyro said:


> I guess I missed her meaning of butters...



Picture a fat redneck woman, teeth missing etc etc smothering butter all over herself.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 13, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Neither I nor my family does anything the "normal" way. I've never liked to be normal.



Ditto. We need to be friends.



> Picture a fat redneck woman, teeth missing etc etc smothering butter all over herself.



...ewww...ew...oh my god...oh my god...ew ew ew ew....>_<


----------



## Keala The Tiger (Jan 13, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Picture a fat redneck woman, teeth missing etc etc smothering butter all over herself.


-_-' did you really have to say that?


----------



## FluffMouse (Jan 13, 2010)

Being a virgin is hawt now adays.
I remember all the popular chicks pouncing on the 
unexperienced nerds when it neared the end of 
highschool, just to feel in control for once because
you know.. most of them are crazy. >>

A couple I know like that are still together after a few years.


----------



## Korex (Jan 13, 2010)

I don't find it necessary to say if i'm a virgin or not....


----------



## CBtheLombax (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm 18 and still a virgin... I do get made fun of for still having it. I've had many chances to loose it but I've allways said no... Now I can't get woman to even talk to me any more. I guess I've grown ugly since Jr. High....


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 13, 2010)

Korex said:


> I don't find it necessary to say if i'm a virgin or not....



What about your views on people who are still a virgin into their 20's and 30's and even 40's?


----------



## Korex (Jan 13, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> What about your views on people who are still a virgin into their 20's and 30's and even 40's?



Well i for me those guys maybe just want to live a single life..i guess..


----------



## HotActionYiffFur (Jan 13, 2010)

been there done that


----------



## CBtheLombax (Jan 13, 2010)

I guess theres some of us that are not ment to get laid...


----------



## D Void (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm 18 and still a virgin, as for my reasons for not yet having sex, I can't be bothered.
I don't see what the big deal about having sex is an so I am quite happy to wait.
I've gone 18 years without doing it, I think I can go a little longer.


----------



## Korex (Jan 13, 2010)

But for the truth...I just want to be with .....by some random girl..or the girl in my dreams..in later times


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 13, 2010)

Korex said:


> Well i for me those guys maybe just want to live a single life..i guess..



That is only partly true for me. I say partly because I don't see myself as relationship material, I don't see myself ever getting a GF or having sex or anything. But, like my mom, I keep my options open and as the old saying goes "Never say Never" because I can't predict my future and I have been known to change my mind about things, so I keep my options fully open


----------



## Koray (Jan 13, 2010)

I lost it about 3-4 months ago to someone that meant much to me. 
We're not together anymore, but I'm glad I did it with someone I loved and loved me in return


----------



## Korex (Jan 13, 2010)

Koray said:


> I lost it about 3-4 months ago to someone that meant much to me. â†²â†²
> 
> We're not together anymore, but I'm glad I did it with someone I loved and loved me in return


â†²Aww to be loved and be loved in return how sweet :3


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm still a virgin, and for some reason I have the urge to lose it as quickly as possible. I have no idea why.


----------



## Tabasco (Jan 13, 2010)

I am incapable of understanding why people care, I admit. The first person you have sex with will almost certainly not remain with you for life, and--for fuck's sake--it's just sex. If you want something, uh, meaningful, I think is what some people call it? Try something more than an act in which meaning can be faked.


----------



## Piscin (Jan 13, 2010)

I lost my virginity when I was 18 to someone I thought I loved and I thought loved me. That all ended when I stopped thinking with my johnson and realized she was a manipulative psycho bitch.
When I met my wife in college, she was still a virgin and we didn't have sex until after we got married.  I'll admit that I felt bad that I was not a virgin and she was. It brought some emotional garbage along for a little while and that is where the problems can come into play.  How do you as a couple deal with past relationships?


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 13, 2010)

leon said:


> What are your views? why do some people wait and save it?
> discuss.
> edit* Also if you want post if your a virgin or not. and im still a virgin.


My views are meh, however the teaching of abstinence only instead of telling people about being safe is probably one of the main causes of teen pregnancy.  If you use a condom you have what a 1 in 100 chances of it breaking?  Telling your kids about abstinence only doesn't work, because let's face it EVERY teenager is horny.


----------



## Telnac (Jan 13, 2010)

I was technically a virgin for religious reasons until I got married at the tender young age of 28.

I say "technically" b/c I'd done pretty much everything else but insert Tab A into Slot B long before then.

BTW, I don't have that hang up about sex anymore.  Staying a virgin until marriage is still a good thing overall, but in a world where divorce is disturbingly common & there is no incentive whatsoever for a partner to remain faithful, there really is no point in remaining saving it til marriage if there's a better than 50% chance that your future spouse will bang someone else or divorce you for whatever reason.

I don't slut around like some alley cat, but I won't deny myself or my partner the intimacy that comes with intercourse either.


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 13, 2010)

not a virgin...

Can't understand why a person would stay one other then lack of good chances or age. oh and if any ladies want to rid that pesky...


----------



## Zseliq (Jan 13, 2010)

Well there is my hand...but we're just friends. 

Me and my BF are waiting to have sex. So I am still a virgin.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jan 13, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I am incapable of understanding why people care, I admit. The first person you have sex with will almost certainly not remain with you for life, and--for fuck's sake--it's just sex. If you want something, uh, meaningful, I think is what some people call it? Try something more than an act in which meaning can be faked.



Thiiiissss.

21, virgin and I don't care. At all.
It's not that I'm a hambeast so ronery I'll never sleep with anyone. I just don't think it's important or worth directing my life toward.

I'd rather have decent friends and sort out my existance than just sleep with first guy to ask me out, you know?


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 13, 2010)

It's only as important as you make it out to be, but I do not understand the mentality in either direction (losing it as fast as you can or holding onto for whatever reason). I have yet to see a good argument for either.


----------



## Magikian (Jan 13, 2010)

I don't see the point in saving it.

You're really missing out on something that could possibly feel real goddamn amazing.


But really only because of aftersex cuddling.

Oh god yes, aftersex cuddling <3


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm a virgin.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jan 13, 2010)

Magikian said:


> But really only because of aftersex cuddling.
> 
> Oh god yes, aftersex cuddling <3



Medic sure looks like a cuddler. <3
Lucky Heavy is lucky. AND NO RISK OF BABIES.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 13, 2010)

Magikian said:


> Oh god yes, aftersex cuddling <3



this


----------



## Erewolf (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm not a virgin. I've had sex with two people, both of whom I was dating at the time, and was more or less pressured into losing it. Kinda regret it, but life's too short for regrets. 

I see sex as something special, a strong bond between two people that can be confirmed. This is just my personal view. I also think that some people completely disregard this and go and fuck who ever and that's cool for them. Just not my thing, y'hear? B]


----------



## Kelo (Jan 13, 2010)

Man virgin I cant even remember when that was, I absolutely love sex and I go completely crazy if I can get any for any extended period of time. As some have said previously to me sex is just an act something really fun you can do with your friends and that is how I treat it me and my friends (I currently have no mate) just yiff and such whenever usually when we hang out.

As far as relationships go, I base that on other things outside of sex since that's something that is a given in any situation with me so I like to find things in someone that go way beyond physical feelings.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jan 13, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> I'm still a virgin, and for some reason I have the urge to lose it as quickly as possible. I have no idea why.


Wait, didn't you fuck someone in a hospital or something?
I thought that was hot.



Zrcalo said:


> I'm a virgin.


 Shut up, and go rape more people >:c


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 13, 2010)

Kelo said:


> As some have said previously to me sex is just an act something really fun you can do with your friends and that is how I treat it me and my friends (I currently have no mate) just yiff and such whenever usually when we hang out.



i just died a little inside.
this is why all of my real life friends are non furs.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jan 13, 2010)

I don't like when a potential romantic partner has been "used" already (read: had sex before I got there), so it is important to me. At least when considering who to be with.
Also, fuck casual sex. You earn that shit.

Doesn't matter either way, as my fiance and I were both virgins when we got together.
I'm not one anymore, though.


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 13, 2010)

http://www.motifake.com/image/demot...mikehunt-demotivational-poster-1241021573.jpg

Beacause


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 13, 2010)

Lupine Delusion said:


> http://www.motifake.com/image/demot...mikehunt-demotivational-poster-1241021573.jpg
> 
> Beacause



that was the funniest thing ive seen all week.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm a virgin, and I'm also non-religious.  I hold it on more of an emotional level.  The first guy who's gonna pop my cherry is gonna be special, I don't wanna remember my first time as "That magical moment behind the Wendy's".  But that's on a personal level as well as emotional, if you wanna get laid then don't let me stop you.


----------



## Rytes (Jan 13, 2010)

Not a virgin

Also don't know why people would want to save it. Not saying toss it though.


----------



## Zee Skunkeh! (Jan 13, 2010)

I lost my virginity at school to an older boy

I hated kindergarten.


----------



## Darkwing (Jan 13, 2010)

Meh, I am a vigin, but I won't hold back to sex when it's offered. Unless it's from some random whore I don't know about.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 13, 2010)

i dont really care... some smex would be pretty neat but i dont rush anything^^


----------



## Zee Skunkeh! (Jan 13, 2010)

Apparently it hasn't been offered.


----------



## Zseliq (Jan 13, 2010)

Zee Skunkeh! said:


> I lost my virginity at school to an older boy
> 
> I hated kindergarten.


D:


----------



## Lil Mal (Jan 13, 2010)

People try to save it cause that is what their most likly religious parents taught them to do.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 13, 2010)

Lil Mal said:


> People try to save it cause that is what their most likly religious parents taught them to do.



Partially right when I was younger, but at the same time it's an emotional thing for me. As I said, if it ever happens to me, I'd rather it be with someone I love and have the love returned.

Hopeless romantic maybe? Or just asexual? I dunno...


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 13, 2010)

Lil Mal said:


> People try to save it cause that is what their most likly religious parents taught them to do.



not really, at least not for me. my parents just said that i should make sure to use a condom, thats all :V


----------



## Zee Skunkeh! (Jan 13, 2010)

GummyBear said:


> D:



Kind of kidding. I wasn't at school at the time.


Uh, anyways. I've slept with one boy and we're fairly happy together. It's really a friends with benefits thing, but it's very sweet and happy even if it isn't totally serious.

The girls around here are a bit more, ah, uptight about their sexuality.

Edit: @Cool - My father is terrified of talking to his daughter about sex. It is HILARIOUS. Here's what he told me, over the course of 30 seconds, minus the 'um's, 'uh's, and pure silence.

"You know Colleen had herpes right? What I'm saying is...just be careful out there."


----------



## Rewty (Jan 13, 2010)

A guy I dated in high school actually tried to pressure me into it with the excuse that he was being made fun of by an older cousin. I was like, ".....and I care for why?" Anyway I lost it to my boyfriend in college (a virgin also) who has become my husband.  

Loosing it seems like a really big deal before you so it and for a little while after, but honestly after awhile it's not that important. It's not like I ever reminisce about it.

I had a religious nut friend who was all about waiting for marriage and abstinence, she ended up sleeping with more people than I can count on my fingers and toes, an STD, and pregnant within a year of her first encounter. This is why I feel very strongly about teaching more than abstinence.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm a virgin because no one likes me in real life.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jan 13, 2010)

Meh. Haven't lost it yet, was a time when I cared but I don't anymore. 

Was a time when I cared about finding a girlfriend as well but meh. Doesn't mean I'm not interested though :V


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 13, 2010)

Rewty said:


> I had a religious nut friend who was all about waiting for marriage and abstinence, she ended up sleeping with more people than I can count on my fingers and toes, an STD, and pregnant within a year of her first encounter.



thats just sad...


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 13, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I'm a version because no one likes me in real life.



i wish i was a version


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 13, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> i wish i was a version


Teaches me to try to read and type at the same time.


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 13, 2010)

Bah, virginity is overrated. The very best thing you can do for yourself is to go get laid at least once. It changes your entire outlook on life. No joke.


----------



## Rytes (Jan 13, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I'm a virgin because no one likes me in real life.



ilu <3


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 13, 2010)

Rytes said:


> ilu <3


Silly Darren, you are in Kansas.


----------



## Rewty (Jan 13, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> thats just sad...



She refused to let me talk to her about it. _That's_ the really sad part. She took it as me judging her when really, I just was trying to convince her to use condoms. :|


----------



## Rytes (Jan 13, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Silly Darren, you are in Kansas.



only physically


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jan 13, 2010)

Rewty said:


> She refused to let me talk to her about it. _That's_ the really sad part. She took it as me judging her when really, I just was trying to convince her to use condoms. :|



Was she Catholic?


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 13, 2010)

Rytes said:


> only physically


You get some bad weed again and left mentally?


----------



## Rewty (Jan 13, 2010)

Ishnuvalok said:


> Was she Catholic?



No, but I don't know what though. Presbyterian maybe? I dunno, I can't remember. Her parents didn't allow her to watch The Lion King because there was a ghost in it. What religion is that?


----------



## Rytes (Jan 13, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> You get some bad weed again and left mentally?



lol, my heads always away, I think I have ADD or just hate my life


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 13, 2010)

Rytes said:


> lol, my heads always away, I think I have ADD or just hate my life


I think it's the former.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 13, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> You get some bad weed again and left mentally?



that would technically make it good weed ;p


----------



## Revy (Jan 13, 2010)

lost virginity long time ago and neVA looked back.


----------



## Rytes (Jan 13, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I think it's the former.



I wanna agree


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 13, 2010)

I lost it to a girl, then turned gay. XD


----------



## selkie (Jan 13, 2010)

Lupine Delusion said:


> I lost it to a girl, then turned gay. XD



"Turned" gay?


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 13, 2010)

Lupine Delusion said:


> I lost it to a girl, then realized i was gay. XD



lol thats actually my story too


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jan 13, 2010)

selkie said:


> "Turned" gay?



Probably means "found out".


----------



## Zee Skunkeh! (Jan 13, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> i wish i was a version





Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> that would technically make it good weed ;p




Weed makes you Shred A Sore Ass 2.0


----------



## Rytes (Jan 13, 2010)

Zee Skunkeh! said:


> Weed makes you Shred A Sore Ass 2.0



damn right it does, umf umf umf umf


----------



## moonchylde (Jan 13, 2010)

KirbyCowFox said:


> I don't wanna remember my first time as "That magical moment behind the Wendy's".



My first time was behind a Kroger's (a Midwestern grocery chain, if anyone's wondering)... in February. Not the most romantic, but still pretty awesome, as it led to a tradition of doing it in odd outdoor places and a lot of spontaneity. 



Rewty said:


> No, but I don't know what though. Presbyterian maybe? I dunno, I can't remember. Her parents didn't allow her to watch The Lion King because there was a ghost in it. What religion is that?



Pentecostal or Seventh-Day Adventists would be my guess, going by past experience.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 13, 2010)

Zee Skunkeh! said:


> Weed makes you Shred A Sore Ass 2.0



actually having no weed does that ;p
i havent had any bud for 3 days

wait till i come on here stoned, im so chilled out.


also i was just returning the favor to jashwa


----------



## Zee Skunkeh! (Jan 13, 2010)

So if you don't smoke up you give really rough pooper sex?

I'm scared.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 13, 2010)

Zee Skunkeh! said:


> So if you don't smoke up you give really rough pooper sex?
> 
> I'm scared.



i think i may have misinterpreted what you meant by that nickname


----------



## Zee Skunkeh! (Jan 13, 2010)

I didn't mean anything, I was just being silly.

But shredding a sore ass sounds painful.


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 13, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us
Shred-Uh-Sore-Us
Shred-ah-saur-us
Shredasaurus



			
				FA Page said:
			
		

> *Artist Type:* Music Maker


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Jan 13, 2010)

i think saving it is stupid. i broke my fucking hymen on a bike, so in reality, i lost my virginity to a bike :/. i mean, dont just waste it, if you're not ready to have sex dont, but its fucking stupid imho. i guess, TECHNICALLY, im still a virgin, because ive never had sex with a GUY before..


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 13, 2010)

Zee Skunkeh! said:


> I didn't mean anything, I was just being silly.
> 
> But shredding a sore ass sounds painful.



ah alright. i thought you were meaning i was being an ass haha.
like "Shred....a sore ass" or something.


----------



## Falconpunch (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm not a virgin. Lost it when I was 17 to a lesbian. She is no longer a lesbian now. And claimed she would never be again. I have had 5 sexual partners and I have become asexual as of 2 years ago. A voluntary abstinence, if you will.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 13, 2010)

Xipoid said:


> Shred Uhh Sore Us
> Shred-Uh-Sore-Us
> Shred-ah-saur-us
> Shredasaurus



i was really hoping somebody would figure it out. =D


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 13, 2010)

Lil Mal said:


> People try to save it cause that is what their most likly religious parents taught them to do.



This is not true in my case.




ChickO'Dee said:


> i think saving it is stupid. i broke my fucking hymen on a bike, so in reality, i lost my virginity to a bike :/. i mean, dont just waste it, if you're not ready to have sex dont, but its fucking stupid imho. i guess, TECHNICALLY, im still a virgin, because ive never had sex with a GUY before..



Just because some of us are virgins does not mean we are "saving" it. I just never had the oppor.....wait yes I have and I turned it down cause......she would of made a redneck look pretty <.<

I'm not religious, so that is not why I am a virgin it is basically because I have never had the opportunity. And I'm ugly so meh, probably wont ever happen. Though people say I am cute but I never believe them.


----------



## selkie (Jan 13, 2010)

ChickO'Dee said:


> i think saving it is stupid. i broke my fucking hymen on a bike, so in reality, i lost my virginity to a bike :/. i mean, dont just waste it, if you're not ready to have sex dont, but its fucking stupid imho. i guess, TECHNICALLY, im still a virgin, because ive never had sex with a GUY before..



Breaking your hymen isn't losing your virginity.
ahahahahaha


----------



## Zee Skunkeh! (Jan 13, 2010)

Xipoid said:


> Shred Uhh Sore Us
> Shred-Uh-Sore-Us
> Shred-ah-saur-us
> Shredasaurus



Goddammit, I understood what his name was supposed to be. God forbid should I make a horrible pun at it.


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 13, 2010)

Zee Skunkeh! said:


> Goddammit, I understood what his name was supposed to be. God forbid should I make a horrible pun at it.




No puns. Not now. Not ever.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 13, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> i was really hoping somebody would figure it out. =D



If people couldn't figure that out tehy can't be that bright. I thought it was kinda obvious.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 13, 2010)

Zee Skunkeh! said:


> God forbid should I make a horrible pun at it.



your damn right! ;p




RandyDarkshade said:


> If people couldn't figure that out tehy can't be that bright. I thought it was kinda obvious.



you'd be amazed at the people ive had the misfortune of meeting in my life haha


----------



## Falconpunch (Jan 13, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Just because some of us are virgins does not mean we are "saving" it. I just never had the oppor.....wait yes I have and I turned it down cause......she would of made a redneck look pretty <.<
> 
> I'm not religious, so that is not why I am a virgin it is basically because I have never had the opportunity. And I'm ugly so meh, probably wont ever happen. Though people say I am cute but I never believe them.



 You seem pretty cool. You will have a chance someday.
I have a little advice about ladies. You must make your self available. Show her you are confident and don't be afraid to talk to her. Just know their are signs that show she likes you and you have to act fast to show that you like her back without blowing it. If you do not act some girls have a "friend zone" and unless they are going through a personality change or you are in a romantic comedy you will never get out of it. Show her that you are more than a friend and she will usually respond. BEWARE THE FRIEND ZONE!


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jan 13, 2010)

Falconpunch said:


> You seem pretty cool. You will have a chance someday.
> I have a little advice about ladies. You must make your self available. Show her you are confident and don't be afraid to talk to her. Just know their are signs that show she likes you and you have to act fast to show that you like her back without blowing it. If you do not act some girls have a "friend zone" and unless they are going through a personality change or you are in a romantic comedy you will never get out of it. Show her that you are more than a friend and she will usually respond. BEWARE THE FRIEND ZONE!


People who seem pretty cool on here are the biggest virgins on earth because they would rather invest time on an internet forum than into real life society.
Just a tip :V

just kidding randy ilu
And oh god falcon after having read that post that is the worse dating advice ever.


----------



## Falconpunch (Jan 13, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> And oh god falcon after having read that post that is the worse dating advice ever.


  Shut up, lol. My oration skills are much better than my writing skills are. What would you say then? I have at least gotten ass. XD


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Jan 13, 2010)

I was a virgin until recently. I planned to wait till marriage, because personally I didn't feel ready and I wanted to wait until I met someone special. Trust issues etc, and I never really had much of a sex drive.
But then I met my boyfriend, and fell in love with him. He didn't pressure me, he always gave me a choice and made me feel safe and appreciated, and things just happened. I don't regret it, because I felt ready.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 13, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> People who seem pretty cool on here are the biggest virgins on earth because they would rather invest time on an internet forum than into real life society.
> Just a tip :V
> 
> just kidding randy ilu
> And oh god falcon after having read that post that is the worse dating advice ever.



I sometimes wish I could invest more time into the internet, but RL sees to it that I don't. Which is no bad thing. A job huntin' I will go soon! when I next see my adviser.


----------



## Lindu (Jan 13, 2010)

Except for the religious way (but still), to me it's a way to express the fear of giving yourself to someone you don't trust in.
Every persons who were with persons they trusted in never though about being virgin or not but just to live with him/her.

So, if you don't stay virgin for religions purposes (I include in religions family who tells you to stay virgin because it's better because they're pressured by society and so on by religion), it means you're just affraid to me.


----------



## Jazzy (Jan 13, 2010)

I knocked boots early on ;D but if saving it makes people happy, more power to them :O


----------



## Lomberdia (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm not but I'm not happy on how I lost my virginity.  I wish it didn't happen but, heck things happen. And no, I she didn't give my any of those 'special presents' I had my self checked out 4 times that year 3 month intervals after it happened.  I'm happy to say in clean and STD free ^_^


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jan 13, 2010)

Lomberdia said:


> I'm not but I'm not happy on how I lost my virginity. I wish it didn't happen but, heck things happen. And no, I she didn't give my any of those 'special presents' I had my self checked out 4 times that year 3 month intervals after it happened. I'm happy to say in clean and STD free ^_^


 Why didn't you spare yourself the trouble and just use a condom?


----------



## Conker (Jan 13, 2010)

Still a virgin and I turn 21 soon. 

It doesn't really bother me though :3


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 13, 2010)

it's THE cool card in high school.

and now, i'm not.


----------



## flash_fox (Jan 13, 2010)

I believe and still do that if it is time then it is time to lose your virginity. There is no point in time that I waited for having my virginity taken away. But, yeah not a virgin here.


----------



## Zee Skunkeh! (Jan 13, 2010)

And 80 year old woman wanted her gravestone to read that she died a virgin, so they just wrote, "Returned Unopened."


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 13, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> it's THE cool card in high school.
> 
> and now, i'm not.


 
At my high school, if you didnt lose your virginity by the time you graduated, it was just sad.


----------



## kimikoakita (Jan 13, 2010)

I lost mine on 4/20 (3 days before I turned 18... ) to my current mate.  We've been together 3 years now.

As for why people save it, the way you were raised has a lot do to with the decisions you make.  I have a friend who is waiting for marriage for religious purposes (a rarity nowadays).  It's all personal preference.  I sure as hell wasn't going to wait, my rebellious teenage phase kicked in late and I was determined to lose it before 18.


----------



## Leon (Jan 14, 2010)

I agree I don't see why people would keep it, even though I still have mine.


----------



## twelvestring (Jan 14, 2010)

Me and virginity were the closest of friends for 20 years, but one night on a camp out
virginity and I were cornered in the shower room by a shadowy figure. We tried to 
escape but it was hopeless. All I could do was stand by while virginity was murdered
(very quickly I might add) right in front of me.


----------



## Kyoujin (Jan 14, 2010)

Eh, if sex happens, cool. If sex doesn't happen, cool. I lost my virginity at 15, which I kind of regretted (but mostly because she turned out to be a little.. crazy, I guess). At this point I'm.. a little too far beyond "saving it" for marriage. x-x lol. Though when I'm in a relationship, I'll only have sex with my partner. Otherwise, when single, sex can be fun with good close friends. -Shrug.- 

But I think it really depends on whoever you are.. I can definitely understand and respect why some people would want to save it until they're married or such, just wasn't the case for me. 

.. Just don't lose your virginity while watching a really bad movie like Monkeybone.

...

._.


----------



## Leon (Jan 14, 2010)

What pray tell, is monkeybone?


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 14, 2010)

Kyoujin said:


> .. Just don't lose your virginity while watching a really bad movie like Monkeybone.



So I guess in your case they should have called it

MONKEYBONER
















I hate myself


----------



## Leon (Jan 14, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> So I guess in your case they should have called it
> 
> MONKEYBONER
> 
> ...


 
It's ok my love for you makes up for the fact you hate yourself.


----------



## Kyoujin (Jan 14, 2010)

leon said:


> What pray tell, is monkeybone?



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FjPL...A4B4E50F&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=63


Sigh. --;


----------



## Leon (Jan 14, 2010)

Please tell me you didnt lose your virginity to that...


----------



## Barak (Jan 14, 2010)

Holy......Shit......

Note to self : Don't have sex when watching Monkeybone


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 14, 2010)

Monkeybone is one of those movies that the only real excuse you can have for watching it is if you're really fucking high.


----------



## Leon (Jan 14, 2010)

pretty much.


----------



## Falconpunch (Jan 14, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> Monkeybone is one of those movies that the only real excuse you can have for watching it is if you're really fucking high.



Agreed. All in favor say "aye."


----------



## Leon (Jan 14, 2010)

Aye!!!


----------



## Dregna (Jan 14, 2010)

I want to save it because of...hmm in my opinion, it's kind of I have kept something that got a value for the only one whom I choose. If I assume that I am really sure that this girl is my type and noone can be like her. I think that she would be proud and understand that she is very mean for me.

But well in IRL my type is kind of rare and I think I won't look for a mate anymore. Love and bond are all painful when you lost them without chance to get back. (I did not mean about heart broken ok?...just having some friends or even your lovely dogs in your house)


----------



## Dahguns (Jan 14, 2010)

Still have it...not rly care much to lose it until I find the right person.


----------



## thejackalface (Jan 14, 2010)

I've found that many people who wait until they find "the right one" or "someone special" just end up waiting a loooong time. And your first time is probably not going to be this amazing, fireworks and earth-moving thing, you know... wait until you've had more practice for that


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 14, 2010)

thejackalface said:


> I've found that many people who wait until they find "the right one" or "someone special" just end up waiting a loooong time. And your first time is probably not going to be this amazing, fireworks and earth-moving thing, you know... *wait until you've had more practice for that *



Some of us aren't whores. And just because someone is a virgin does not mean they are incapable of performing in bed.


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 14, 2010)

sex done right is better then sexual repression period.


----------



## thejackalface (Jan 14, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Some of us aren't whores. And just because someone is a virgin does not mean they are incapable of performing in bed.



Bloody hell - defensive much?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 14, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> sex done right is better then sexual repression period.



Everyone was a virgin in their life and everyone had to learn. But that does not mean a virgin doesn't know how to do it right.



thejackalface said:


> Bloody hell - defensive much?



It just seems that some people in this thread are implying that virgins don't know shit about sex.


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 14, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Some of us aren't whores. And just because someone is a virgin does not mean they are incapable of performing in bed.




uhhh


practice does make perfect. It really really shows trust me i have had  given "first expediences" before, and i have had well skilled women as well night and day man night and day. Don't lie to yourself your reasons are your own, but thats complete bullshit.

Virgins know about sex like a man who read a book about cars compared to a guy who fixes then twice a week, no comparison..


----------



## thejackalface (Jan 14, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Everyone was a virgin in their life and everyone had to learn. But that does not mean a virgin doesn't know how to do it right.
> 
> 
> 
> It just seems that some people in this thread are implying that virgins don't know shit about sex.



not saying that at all - indeed, we all had to start somewhere  But personally, I'd hate to have slept with only one person in my life... variety is good! Like food, try everything, find out what you like, you know?


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 14, 2010)

thejackalface said:


> not saying that at all - indeed, we all had to start somewhere  But personally, I'd hate to have slept with only one person in my life... variety is good! Like food, try everything, find out what you like, you know?


I agree fully.


----------



## Dregna (Jan 14, 2010)

Who know ?...maybe your future mate would like to be a head for you in bed if you have not an experience. For me I know how I do the best without practicing in real *laughs*


----------



## PheonixStar (Jan 14, 2010)

I will teach my daughter to remain a virgin until marriage or at least she's certain she's in a committed relationship. For psychological, social, and spiritual reasons.


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 14, 2010)

all the power too you but I'd look skeptically if you did not inform of ways to keep sex safe in case she makes a different choice for herself

justsayin.


----------



## Ricky (Jan 14, 2010)

PheonixStar said:


> I will teach my daughter to remain a virgin until marriage or at least she's certain she's in a committed relationship. For psychological, social, and spiritual reasons.



If you don't screw around a bit how would you know what you're into?

Also, that seems like putting a lot of pressure on the first relationship she gets into where there is sex involved.  Of course she'll think she's in a committed relationship but you're just setting expectations high so it's a bigger deal once it fails.  Every guy wants sex so it's not like he won't try to act committed, at least to get some if nothing else.

Just sayin'


----------



## twelvestring (Jan 14, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> It just seems that some people in this thread are implying that virgins don't know shit about sex.


Okay Randy, you got me curious. There are virgins that haven't done anything
and there are virgins that have done everything but. Which are you? And you
can feel free to tell me to go to hell if I'm being too personal, ya just got me
curious.

Look look thejackalface and Randy live in the same area and they seem 
opposite minded. I smell a romantic odd couple.:grin:


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 14, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> uhhh
> 
> 
> practice does make perfect. It really really shows trust me i have had  given "first expediences" before, and i have had well skilled women as well night and day man night and day. Don't lie to yourself your reasons are your own, but thats complete bullshit.
> ...



I never said there is no need to practice, I said just because someone is a virgin does not mean they will be a slow learner in bed, I myself am a fast learner. I have a friend who quite often talks about sex and quite often gives me tips.

Look at what I put in bold. I suppose you were like this aswell?



thejackalface said:


> not saying that at all - indeed, we all had to start somewhere  But personally, I'd hate to have slept with only one person in my life... variety is good! Like food, try everything, find out what you like, you know?



Variety is indeed good. The problem is with me, I don't have much of a sex drive, It is rare when i do feel an urge. Maybe it is because I'm a virgin, maybe I just wasn't born with a high sex drive, who knows. I don't really care either. As I stated in this thread before if i get lucky and it happens, great, if I don't then why worry about it? 

Being a virgin has not affected the way I live my life I can still work, hang with friends etc etc, so why should I worry about loosing it? I don't see myself as relationship material, I don't see myself settling with anyone. I think I'd be happy just to have a "fuck buddy" or two.


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 14, 2010)

Oh silly you slow learner or fast learner you have to find out sometime hopefully before marriage you never know maybe the person is totally what you are not into and will have a sexually unsatisfied life.
*
MY VIEW ON SEXUALITY:* Teach all safe options from _multiple viewpoints even the ones you do not agree with personally_, (on abstinence safe sex adoption abortion, lifestyles and sexual orientation) Tell them what you would rather the do in wording that is not at all a threat. Then let them make choices for themselves ... 
* 
AND MOST OF ALL*:_ do not hold  the  choices they make against them, that is only  going to cause pain_, restricting peoples lives and pushing your view on them be them the future generation or even friends does not help, it can damage lives deeply. Teach critical thinking not views.


----------



## Ricky (Jan 14, 2010)

Virgins generally act like a dead fish in bed.  I speak from experience.  This isn't always a bad thing...  At least not if you're the one on top but there is still a lot to be said for practice and experience builds confidence which is a big part too.


----------



## thejackalface (Jan 14, 2010)

twelvestring said:


> Okay Randy, you got me curious. There are virgins that haven't done anything
> and there are virgins that have done everything but. Which are you? And you
> can feel free to tell me to go to hell if I'm being too personal, ya just got me
> curious.
> ...



haha - thanks, but no thanks. I already have a very horny boyfriend to contend with 

...and anyway, jackals eat squirrels.


----------



## thejackalface (Jan 14, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Oh silly you slow learner or fast learner you have to find out sometime hopefully before marriage you never know maybe the person is totally what you are not into and will have a sexually unsatisfied life.
> 
> MY VIEW ON SEXUALITY:
> Teach all safe options from multiple viewpoints even the ones you do not argee with personally, (on abstinence safe sex adoption abortion, lifestyles and sexual orientation) Tell them what you would rather the do in wording that is not at all a threat. Then let them make choices for themselves ...
> AND MOST OF ALL: do not hold  the  choices they make against them, that is only  going to cause pain, restricting peoples lives and pushing your view on them be them the future generation or even friends does not help, it can damage lives deeply. Teach critical thinking not views.



Very well put - only when you have all the right information can you really make in informed choice - information on contraception most of all.


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 14, 2010)

thejackalface said:


> Very well put - only when you have all the right information can you really make in informed choice - information on contraception most of all.


Exactly, and understanding all the arguments allows you to find a standpoint that is comfortable in your life, and with the least bias, if anything when i raise a child I will teach them to think for themselves in a critical way, we have too many sheep and not enough thinkers.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 14, 2010)

Ricky said:


> If you don't screw around a bit how would you know what you're into?
> 
> Also, that seems like putting a lot of pressure on the first relationship she gets into where there is sex involved.  Of course she'll think she's in a committed relationship but you're just setting expectations high so it's a bigger deal once it fails.  Every guy wants sex so it's not like he won't try to act committed, at least to get some if nothing else.
> 
> Just sayin'



I agree with this statement. Though I understand Pheonix's reasons.



twelvestring said:


> Okay Randy, you got me curious. There are virgins that haven't done anything
> and there are virgins that have done everything but. Which are you? And you
> can feel free to tell me to go to hell if I'm being too personal, ya just got me
> curious.
> ...



My mom is down london way till sunday (well she is heading there as we type). Anyway What I mean is, some virgins, like me, may have male friends they can talk too to get tips from. Though I see what the drunken ace  means obviously just knowing is not the same as the actual physical activity. Some virgins might be able to pick up the ropes so to speak straight away, and others might not. Everyone is different afterall. 

Also keep in mind that different people will like things different in bed, what one girl might like done to her, another girl wont. 

Me? I would experiment to see what the girl I am with likes and doesn't like, and hope she will point out what she wants me to do, aswell as look out for her reactions. 

I might be a virgin but I am not a total nonce, All a girl has to do is tell me exactly what she wants and I will do it. I wont be offended if she tells me she doesn't like it.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 14, 2010)

thejackalface said:


> haha - thanks, but no thanks. I already have a very horny boyfriend to contend with
> 
> ...*and anyway, jackals eat squirrels*.



Got a long way to travel to eat this squirrel for dinner.


----------



## twelvestring (Jan 14, 2010)

thejackalface said:


> haha - thanks, but no thanks. I already have a very horny boyfriend to contend with
> 
> ...and anyway, jackals eat squirrels.


I kid, I kid. Sorry can't help ma self sometimes.


Ricky said:


> Virgins generally act like a dead fish in bed.  I speak from experience.  This isn't always a bad thing...  At least not if you're the one on top but there is still a lot to be said for practice and experience builds confidence which is a big part too.


Yeah I had a dead fish kinda thing going on ma first time.
Nervous as hell. Now I'm rather forceful and controlling.


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 14, 2010)

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?p=1469827#post1469827

This thread inspired me to make a thread about critical thinking. Very relvant.


----------



## PheonixStar (Jan 14, 2010)

Ricky said:


> If you don't screw around a bit how would you know what you're into?



Learn what you're into with someone that you're into. You don't need to go to fifty different colleges to decide on one and know what your major is. That would be stupid and expensive.



> Also, that seems like putting a lot of pressure on the first relationship she gets into where there is sex involved.  Of course she'll think she's in a committed relationship but you're just setting expectations high so it's a bigger deal once it fails.  Every guy wants sex so it's not like he won't try to act committed, at least to get some if nothing else.
> 
> Just sayin'



Actually, that'll be one of the things I make an especial point to teach her about. Waiting long enough to know that the guy is committed, and why that's so important. The vast majority of people nowdays get into relationships with people who they don't even know. They pin a personality on them and are all shocked and appalled when the person isn't who they thought they were... but is who the person really is.

Because parents have failed to help their children understand the importance of getting to actually KNOW the person before "taking them for a sexual test drive" and then finding out that, 'oops, this person is a lemon.'

Test for lemon first, then have sex, not vice versa.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 14, 2010)

PheonixStar said:


> I will teach my daughter to remain a virgin until marriage or at least she's certain she's in a committed relationship. For psychological, social, and spiritual reasons.



^ Probably the smartest thing Ive heard on the FAF ever.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jan 14, 2010)

PheonixStar said:


> I will teach my daughter to remain a virgin until marriage or at least she's certain she's in a committed relationship. For psychological, social, and spiritual reasons.



I was not aware that it's the 1950's.


----------



## Ricky (Jan 14, 2010)

PheonixStar said:


> Learn what you're into with someone that you're into. You don't need to go to fifty different colleges to decide on one and know what your major is. That would be stupid and expensive.



You are confusing "learning" with "experiencing."  There's a big difference.

A better analogy would be going to just one restaurant to decide what kinds of food you like


----------



## Koray (Jan 14, 2010)

Ishnuvalok said:


> I was not aware that it's the 1950's.


If someone has had a bad experience, I think it's their right to protect the children, no?

Well, maybe not until marriage, but I don't know,until a mature age? (18+)?


----------



## PheonixStar (Jan 14, 2010)

Ricky said:


> You are confusing "learning" with "experiencing."  There's a big difference.
> 
> A better analogy would be going to just one restaurant to decide what kinds of food you like



No, because the ramifications of sex can be as expensive and life-changing as college. Especially for women, since it's far easier for men to bail on the consequences of their actions. And NO birth control is 100%.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jan 14, 2010)

PheonixStar said:


> No, because the ramifications of sex can be as expensive and life-changing as college. Especially for women, since it's far easier for men to bail on the consequences of their actions. And NO birth control is 100%.



The wire coat-hanger would like to have a word....


----------



## Ricky (Jan 14, 2010)

PheonixStar said:


> No, because the ramifications of sex can be as expensive and life-changing as college. Especially for women, since it's far easier for men to bail on the consequences of their actions. And NO birth control is 100%.



No, but it's pretty close.

Worst comes to worse there's always a clothes-hanger.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 14, 2010)

PheonixStar said:


> No, because the ramifications of sex can be as expensive and life-changing as college. Especially for women, since it's far easier for men to bail on the consequences of their actions. And NO birth control is 100%.



I see Pheonix's point. If I ever had a daughter I'd rather she finished her education before thinking about having a child. I've seen and heard of many young men do a runner from their GF when they find out she is pregnant.


----------



## Ricky (Jan 14, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I see Pheonix's point. If I ever had a daughter I'd rather she finished her education before thinking about having a child. I've seen and heard of many young men do a runner from their GF when they find out she is pregnant.



That's why you do it in the butt.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 14, 2010)

Ricky said:


> That's why you do it in the butt.



That's why contraception was invented.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 14, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I see Pheonix's point. If I ever had a daughter I'd rather she finished her education before thinking about having a child. I've seen and heard of many young men do a runner from their GF when they find out she is pregnant.


yeah I'm not sure what gender of kid i would rather have there needs to be more men out there with respect for humanity but there also needs to be more girls out there with there own mind! so I'm not sure I'm going about 60% wanting a girl as my first kid and 40% for a boy :/ I just know I'm going to get trolled for saying this


----------



## PheonixStar (Jan 14, 2010)

Yes, and many young girls mistake sex for love. There can be a lot of trauma and self-esteem loss for young girls who are jilted shortly/immediately after sex with a guy. Discounting the emotional ramifications of these things is not something I'm willing to do. Even if no pregnancy results, it can still be harmful to a girl's self-esteem.


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 14, 2010)

MY OPINION ON MATURE VIRGINS: 

Okay if you want to wait till marriage i may consider that  but only if I am COMPLETELY head over heels.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 14, 2010)

PheonixStar said:


> Yes, and many young girls mistake sex for love. There can be a lot of trauma and self-esteem loss for young girls who are jilted shortly/immediately after sex with a guy. Discounting the emotional ramifications of these things is not something I'm willing to do. Even if no pregnancy results, it can still be harmful to a girl's self-esteem.



sex as become a task rather than a deep spiritual bond nowa days. It's hey I'm board lets fuck! Rather than I want to spend the rest of my days with you and then deep passionate love making ensues... ugh I hate the media prostatots


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 14, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> sex as become a task rather than a deep spiritual bond nowa days. It's hey I'm board lets fuck! Rather than I want to spend the rest of my days with you and then deep passionate love making ensues... ugh I hate the media prostatots



spellcheck does good for sentences.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 14, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> spellcheck does good for sentences.



Spell check is two separate words according to my spell checker. 

Also, there are so many people on these forums who don't use it I gave up pointing it out.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 14, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Spell check is two separate words according to my spell checker.
> 
> Also, there are so many people on these forums who don't use it I gave up pointing it out.



Oh Randy you little rapscallion you!


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 14, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> Oh Randy you little rapscallion you!



If I didn't use spell checker my typing would be full of mistakes. though spell checker has helped me learn to spell things correctly so I hardly get any red lines under words unless I am using abbreviations like omg or lol


----------



## Ricky (Jan 14, 2010)

you are all being trivial and pedantic


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 14, 2010)

Ricky said:


> you are all being trivial and pedantic



that's what she said!


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 14, 2010)

Ricky said:


> you are all being trivial and pedantic



Bite me.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 14, 2010)

virginity is dead in people 14+ yep deader than the hooker in my dads car.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 14, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> virginity is dead in people 14+ yep deader than the hooker in my dads car.



that makes me feel a whole lot better knowing I'm still a virgin! 


Not <.<


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 14, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> that makes me feel a whole lot better knowing I'm still a virgin!
> 
> 
> Not <.<



yeah I feel bad for losing mine at 17 it wasn't worth it but then again I thought me and her were going to be together and well god threw a turd into that sand box.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 14, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> yeah I feel bad for losing mine at 17 it wasn't worth it but then again I thought me and her were going to be together and well god threw a turd into that sand box.



I feel depressed about it tonight. And what was said earlier between me and ace didn't help.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 14, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I feel depressed about it tonight. And what was said earlier between me and ace didn't help.


Hmm what was that?


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 14, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I feel depressed about it tonight. And what was said earlier between me and ace didn't help.


 Wait what?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 14, 2010)

Don't worry about it.


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 14, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Don't worry about it.


 oh come on man,  sorry if i bugged yah. I don't aim to harm.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 14, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Don't worry about it.


mmkay but any who I wonder what happened that made all the youngsters want to fuck like bunnys all of a sudden?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 14, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> oh come on man,  sorry if i bugged yah. I don't aim to harm.



Naa, I am just thinking about being a virgin, not having the experience and it has gotten me down. I sometimes wonder if I should actually bother in trying.


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 14, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Naa, I am just thinking about being a virgin, not having the experience and it has gotten me down. I sometimes wonder if I should actually bother in trying.


 when the time comes it comes man, rushing it wont help you not will thinking about it all the time...


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 14, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Naa, I am just thinking about being a virgin, not having the experience and it has gotten me down. I sometimes wonder if I should actually bother in trying.



It's not really that awesome as people say then again I went under hypnoses so I cant remember her or anything that well from back then.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 14, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> when the time comes it comes man, rushing it wont help you not will thinking about it all the time...





EinTheCorgi said:


> It's not really that awesome as people say then again I went under hypnoses so I cant remember her or anything that well from back then.



It is harder when everyone in your peer group has "done it" except you. I feel like the odd one out. Friends have even tried setting me up with girls, on a date, but I either get stood up, or they don't take it seriously, so I gave up. When you have little confidence to begin with, it kinda takes more out of you.


----------



## SnowFox (Jan 14, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> yeah I feel bad for losing mine at 17 it wasn't worth it but then again I thought me and her were going to be together and well god threw a turd into that sand box.



You should feel worse for your girlfriend losing it at 6.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 14, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> It is harder when everyone in your peer group has "done it" except you. I feel like the odd one out. Friends have even tried setting me up with girls, on a date, but I either get stood up, or they don't take it seriously, so I gave up. When you have little confidence to begin with, it kinda takes more out of you.



Hmm I know how you feel I was the same way until I was with Abel for a year ugh I hate that guy -_-


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 14, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> yeah I feel bad for losing mine at 17 it wasn't worth it but then again I thought me and her were going to be together and well god threw a turd into that sand box.


I know, it sucks when they go off to middle school and leave you behind, doesn't it?


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 14, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> It is harder when everyone in your peer group has "done it" except you. I feel like the odd one out. Friends have even tried setting me up with girls, on a date, but I either get stood up, or they don't take it seriously, so I gave up. When you have little confidence to begin with, it kinda takes more out of you.



Still, it's better not to rush into it and ruin that "once in a lifetime experience," IMO.

Granted I still have those thoughts as times as well, but in the grand scheme of things, it doesn't bother me. Don't let it get yah down, my friend. Your time will come if you play the cards right.

Though, I do have to comment on one thing: Does saving your virginity = sexual repression? I dunno, but being a virgin myself, it never felt like it.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 14, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I know, it sucks when they go off to middle school and leave you behind, doesn't it?


-_- you have a very unhealthy obsession with my pedophilia don't you?


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 14, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> -_- you have a very unhealthy obsession with my pedophilia don't you?


Even if it was an obsession, it wouldn't be unhealthy. Actually, it might be healthy for a few kids if I got you to realize how fucked up it is.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 14, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Even if it was an obsession, it wouldn't be unhealthy. Actually, it might be healthy for a few kids if I got you to realize how fucked up it is.


It's not like I'm going to have sex with real kids, And besides it's a drawing its not real and if it was sooo wrong wouldn't they have made it illegal then :/


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 14, 2010)

Can we please drop this pedo shit again? -_-


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 14, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> It's not like I'm going to have sex with real kids, And besides it's a drawing its not real and if it was sooo wrong wouldn't they have made it illegal then :/


illegal and immoral are two different things.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 14, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> Can we please drop this pedo shit again? -_-


Roger doger captain!


----------



## Lobo Roo (Jan 14, 2010)

Not a virgin.

For me, it has no meaning. It's a physical state, is all...not to trivialize it too much, but really, I think there's too much bad jive about losing your virginity. So what? Losing it before marriage doesn't make you a bad person. Losing it to a random person doesn't make you a bad person. People feel differently about lots of things, and I hate that people try and make kids feel that if they want to have sex and lose their virginity that they're disgusting sinners. 

It's just sex, people. It's natural. Some people like it, some people don't, some people want it, some people don't. Get over it. 

I'm not saying anyone should feel pressured to have sex - if you choose to wait, then that's your decision and no one should try and force you otherwise....but if you choose to pretend you're better than people who don't care about waiting, then you're a douchebag and hopefully nobody will marry your virgin ass. :3


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 14, 2010)

Lobo Roo said:


> Not a virgin.
> 
> For me, it has no meaning. It's a physical state, is all...not to trivialize it too much, but really, I think there's too much bad jive about losing your virginity. So what? Losing it before marriage doesn't make you a bad person. Losing it to a random person doesn't make you a bad person. People feel differently about lots of things, and I hate that people try and make kids feel that if they want to have sex and lose their virginity that they're disgusting sinners.
> 
> ...


You had my respect and then lost it in a flash!


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 14, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> You had my respect and then lost it in a flash!



What did he do?


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 14, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> You had my respect and then lost it in a flash!


Protip: Literally no one cares about having your respect. 

Completely serious.


----------



## Hir (Jan 14, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> You had my respect and then lost it in a flash!


Isn't that a good thing?


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 14, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Protip: Literally no one cares about having your respect.
> 
> Completely serious.


kk I'll let you know when I start caring k?


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 14, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> kk I'll let you know when I start caring k?


If you didn't care about how people feel about you respecting them, then why would you even tell people in the first place?


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 14, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> What did he do?


was all positive at first being respectful but then he had to start cursing :/


----------



## Hir (Jan 14, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> kk I'll let you know when I start caring k?


You started caring 5 minutes when you lost ALL YOUR RESPECT FOR LOBO ROO ;A;


----------



## PheonixStar (Jan 14, 2010)

Randy, maybe this will help you. When I talk to young guys about virginity and why promiscuity isn't healthy even for guys, this is one of the points that really seems to help them understand.

Look at some of the guys that you know who do well with girls. They get all the sex they want, etc. etc. Watch their attitude towards women, see how it has been changed from what yours is. 

Many of them have lost that hope of ever finding a "good" woman. They have a disdain for women, they tend to treat them poorly, and not to like them very much. They're derogatory, unkind, and generally not really people who are a very good role model.

They may seem cool, because society says it's a cool thing to be over-sexed. But look more honestly and closely at them. Are they jaded, especially about the opposite sex? Do they seem to have a hardness, a sort of unhappy edge? 

Now think about the people you know who don't do well with women. Is their attitude and opinion towards women different than those who get all the sex they think they want? Do any of them still harbor that hope that the over-sexed usually don't-- the hope that there are still good women out there?

Yes, both groups can be bitter at times. But look at the over-all attitudes. Notice the overwhelming sense that the over-sexed seem to have of a deep, abiding negativity towards the opposite sex. An arrogant hardness that hides their sense of emptiness.

Because sex is supposed to be an intimate act. And once you begin to treat it as just a recreational sport, the intimacy is gone. And if the intimacy is gone from the most intimate act, what possibility is there for intimacy?

A series of empty encounters is debilitating on most people's core value of themselves. They lose trust in the opposite sex and they lose hope of having real, meaningful intimacy.

So rather than feeling depressed, know that you retain a much higher chance of sometime gaining that very real, very deep intimacy. When you have sex, you can choose to make it meaningful, not just a sporting event where you work your body, score a goal, and bail.

Intimacy goes beyond sex, for sure. But there's a beauty and an emotional alteration in intimate sex that doesn't come from empty encounters.

Notches on the headboard might impress your friends, but looking around you, do you really think it fulfills anyone as people, either? Does it give them confidence in the opposite sex and the hope of a future filled with love and mutual fidelity?

Usually not.

Don't give it up because it's "cool." There are great psychological benefits in not learning to despise the opposite sex just because you went out of your way to get them to do something you can't respect them for doing.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 14, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> If you didn't care about how people feel about you respecting them, then why would you even tell people in the first place?


No you misunderstand my friend I mean your opinion on the matter.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 14, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> No you misunderstand my friend I mean your opinion on the matter.


I wasn't stating my opinion.  I was expressing the views of the majority of the forum.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 14, 2010)

I was watching the tv and there was a study that men who have boned over 12 different girl over there life time and get layed on a regular bases live 12% longer thats about 9 extra years.


----------



## Lobo Roo (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm slightly horrified that I had a fucking pedo's respect in the first place. And I'm cursing motherfucker, live with. Or is it child fucker?


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 14, 2010)

PheonixStar said:


> snip



I think you hit the points quite well my friend. Didn't find too much of a fault with that.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 14, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> I was watching the tv and there was a study that men who have boned over 12 different girl over there life time and get layed on a regular bases live 12% longer thats about 9 extra years.


It's been proven that sex/masturbation releases hormones that are good for your body.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 14, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I wasn't stating my opinion.  I was expressing the views of the majority of the forum.


I would argue about that but I'm doing things at the moment and don't feel like arguing like toddlers at the moment.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 14, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> It's been proven that sex/masturbation releases hormones that are good for your body.


Yes that is true you get a gold star.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 14, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> I would argue about that but I'm doing things at the moment and don't feel like arguing like toddlers at the moment.


Don't you mean, doing toddlers at the moment and don't feel like arguing about things? :V


EinTheCorgi said:


> Yes that is true you get a gold star.


Don't treat me like I'm in grade school, I don't want you getting off on it.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 14, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Don't you mean, doing toddlers at the moment and don't feel like arguing about things? :V
> 
> Don't treat me like I'm in grade school, I don't want you getting off on it.


Oh you your F.U.N.N.Y


----------



## Hir (Jan 14, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> Oh you your F.U.N.N.Y


Learn to use grammar, please.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 14, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Learn to use grammar, please.


Or what, you'll spray me?


----------



## Lobo Roo (Jan 14, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Learn to use grammar, please.



I get the feeling that pedophilia and intelligence should be mutually exclusive.


----------



## Hir (Jan 14, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> Or what, you'll spray me?


Descented, pedo.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 14, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Descented, pedo.


That suck's.


----------



## Hir (Jan 14, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> That suck's.


There's no apostrophe in sucks, and it doesn't suck, I don't like to smell.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 14, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> There's no apostrophe in sucks, and it doesn't suck, I don't like to smell.


 But that's boring.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 14, 2010)

Virginity is about as special as the gum I am chewing. Sooner or later I will have to throw it away. :V


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 14, 2010)

Lobo Roo said:


> I get the feeling that pedophilia and intelligence should be mutually exclusive.



Well actually, studies have shown...



Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Virginity is about as special as the gum I am chewing. Sooner or later I will have to throw it away. :V



Or you could stick it on the side of your bedpost at night and start chewing it again the next day :V


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 14, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> Or you could stick it on the side of your bedpost at night and start chewing it again the next day :V


But then it gets all crusty D:


----------



## Hir (Jan 14, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> But that's boring.


Fine, I'll take the EinTheCorgi approach and fuck some kids instead.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 14, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Fine, I'll take the EinTheCorgi approach and fuck some kids instead.


Don't do it D:


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 14, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> But then it gets all crusty D:



I lol'd

because I imagined some chick with a crusty hymen with cobwebs and shit


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Jan 14, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> But then it gets all crusty D:


I lol'd


because the picture of a cobweb filled hooter and then a big ass spider coming out popped in mind.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 14, 2010)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> I lol'd
> 
> 
> because the picture of a cobweb filled hooter and then a big ass spider coming out popped in mind.



...*dies.*

Spiders...>_<


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 14, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> ...*dies.*
> 
> Spiders...>_<



The best kind of contraception 8)


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 14, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> The best kind of contraception 8)



Images like that would turn a pervert asexual.

Unless you're...into...that..type of...thing...*Dies again.*


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Jan 14, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> ...*dies.*
> 
> Spiders...>_<


Don't worry something inside of me died in thinking of the picture@__@.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 14, 2010)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> Don't worry something inside of me died in thinking of the picture@__@.



was it a spider


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Jan 14, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> was it a spider


yep my spider phobia took a twelve after the throe thinking.


----------



## Korex (Jan 15, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> What about your views on people who are still a virgin into their 20's and 30's and even 40's?



Or maybe some just want to be titled. Died as virgin, lived as  a virgin, Virgin for life, or maybe if the  carver is just lazy will just put "Died unused".


----------



## Korex (Jan 15, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> It's been proven that sex/masturbation releases hormones that are good for your body.



.......? what the...?


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 15, 2010)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> Don't worry something inside of me died in thinking of the picture@__@.



I'm still dying. If I was a cat, then I'd be out of lives three years ago! >_<


----------



## Zee Skunkeh! (Jan 15, 2010)

Korex said:


> Or maybe some just want to be titled. Died as virgin, lived as  a virgin, Virgin for life, or maybe if the  carver is just lazy will just put "Died unused".



"Returned Unopened", I already made that joke.


----------



## Leon (Jan 15, 2010)

Zee Skunkeh! said:


> "Returned Unopened", I already made that joke.


I'm sorry but he did.


----------



## ZiggyTheWolf (Jan 15, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> You get some bad weed again and left mentally?


 
Theres no such thing as a bad herb,
unless you get doged with oregano,


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 15, 2010)

Brinster said:


> Theres no such thing as a bad herb,
> unless you get doged with oregano,



What if it is weak?


----------



## Evylon (Jan 15, 2010)

lost mine in a age of 13, naughty bunny x3


----------



## Ratte (Jan 15, 2010)

...uh


----------



## Evylon (Jan 15, 2010)

not that cool at all to be honest :/ were a little of a sidestep for bunny.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 15, 2010)

Korex said:


> .......? what the...?


What?  Is there something hard to understand about that?


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 15, 2010)

i lost mine in a hotel bathroom.


----------



## ScruffyHyena (Jan 15, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i lost mine in a hotel bathroom.



Gee! I did too! I wonder how <333


----------



## Korex (Jan 15, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> What?  Is there something hard to understand about that?



More or less. but where did you get that idea...?


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 16, 2010)

Korex said:


> More or less. but where did you get that idea...?



It's a fact, dude. :|


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 16, 2010)

Korex said:


> More or less. but where did you get that idea...?


http://news.softpedia.com/news/16-Reasons-Why-Sex-Is-Good-for-Your-Helath-67663.shtml


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Jan 16, 2010)

Lost at 21, to a woman to whom I'm engaged now.


----------



## mmmke (Jan 16, 2010)

I still have my v card, and i dont think im loosing it anytime soon either hah.


----------



## Olaunn (Jan 16, 2010)

No sex. No AIDS. No problem.


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Jan 16, 2010)

Olaunn said:


> No sex. No AIDS. No problem.



I like your thinking!


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 16, 2010)

Olaunn said:


> No sex. No AIDS. No problem.



Barring accidental exposure to contaminated blood from a carelessly discarded syringe or due to some kind of medical malpractice/human error during a medical procedure/hospital stay, or any number of other unfortunate and absurdly improbably but nearly impossible to avoid happenstances. Virginity won't keep you safe from the HIV kiddo. Besides everyone knows AIDS isn't the worst thing that you can get from fucking, children will ruin your life way harder than AIDS will :V .


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 16, 2010)

Lobo Roo said:


> I get the feeling that pedophilia and intelligence should be mutually exclusive.



Interestingly enough research shows that pedophiles, as a demographic, have significantly below average intelligence :V .


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 16, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> Barring accidental exposure to contaminated blood from a carelessly discarded syringe or due to some kind of medical malpractice/human error during a medical procedure/hospital stay, or any number of other unfortunate and absurdly improbably but nearly impossible to avoid happenstances. Virginity won't keep you safe from the HIV kiddo. Besides everyone knows AIDS isn't the worst thing that you can get from fucking, *children will ruin your life way harder than AIDS will *:V
> .



Lol!


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 16, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Lol!



It's no joke Randy, children are no laughing matter. Children, like aids, are horrible parasitic organisms that cost you piles of time and money, destroy your relationships and kill your dreams, but overall AIDS isn't nearly as much work. You don't have to buy cloths for AIDS or sit through it's insipid school plays or comfort it when it has nightmares about antiviral medication. Plus if you manage to get rid of you're AIDS you get a party probably, whereas if you try to ditch your kids at the Walmart people just yell at you and make you take them back :V .


----------



## SnowFox (Jan 16, 2010)

I accidentally left the "Allow vCard Download" option checked in my profile and some horny pervert downloaded my virginity. I feel so violated 

He wasn't very good at it either, I never felt a damn thing.


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 16, 2010)

I wanna keep mine. Sex is gross.


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Jan 16, 2010)

MeisuWeasel said:


> I wanna keep mine. Sex is gross.



You're missing out on what's probably the best thing in the world.


----------



## Hir (Jan 16, 2010)

Nah, music is the best thing in the world.


----------



## FluffMouse (Jan 16, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> It's no joke Randy, children are no laughing matter. Children, like aids, are horrible parasitic organisms that cost you piles of time and money, destroy your relationships and kill your dreams, but overall AIDS isn't nearly as much work. You don't have to buy cloths for AIDS or sit through it's insipid school plays or comfort it when it has nightmares about antiviral medication. Plus if you manage to get rid of you're AIDS you get a party probably, whereas if you try to ditch your kids at the Walmart people just yell at you and make you take them back :V .


I love you.
Even though you probably smell like dubra and dead puppies.


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 16, 2010)

There's probably something to be said about the fact that most of the people who dislike sex seem to be virgins.


----------



## FluffMouse (Jan 16, 2010)

Xipoid said:


> There's probably something to be said about the fact that most of the people who dislike sex seem to be virgins.


Or have only had really bad sex and therefore think that's all there is.
If you don't like sex, obviously you've never had _decent_ sex. D:<


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 16, 2010)

Mikael Grizzly said:


> You're missing out on what's probably the best thing in the world.



Lol :V .



DarkNoctus said:


> Nah, music is the best thing in the world.



This :V .



SugarMental said:


> I love you.
> Even though you probably smell like dubra and dead puppies.



I do not :[ .

Dubra isn't available where I live, I smell like Canadian Club and dead puppies :V .


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 16, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Nah, music is the best thing in the world.



MUSIC DURING SEX <3


----------



## Hir (Jan 16, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> MUSIC DURING SEX <3


I make music during sex :3c


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 16, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> I make music during sex :3c



bow chika bow wow


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 16, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> bow chika bow wow




No, you misunderstand. His dick is a trumpet.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 16, 2010)

Xipoid said:


> No, you misunderstand. His dick is a trumpet.



I'm not sure whether to make a joke about blow jobs or about him tooting his own horn, either one would be pretty awful.


----------



## Hir (Jan 16, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> I'm not sure whether to make a joke about blow jobs or about him tooting his own horn, either one would be pretty awful.


You should still give me a blow job either way.


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 16, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> I'm not sure whether to make a joke about blow jobs or about him tooting his own horn, either one would be pretty awful.




Rusty trombone and let's leave it at that.


----------



## Ajolias (Jan 16, 2010)

I'm not going to save it (I haven't), seeming as your first time is awkward and awful, I might as well have gotten it out of the way so I can do better with a person that I want it to be special with...


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 16, 2010)

Xipoid said:


> Rusty trombone and let's leave it at that.



oh god dammit


----------



## Thatch (Jan 16, 2010)

Xipoid said:


> There's probably something to be said about the fact that most of the people who dislike sex seem to be virgins.



I probably wuoldn't mind sex itself, but then again it doesn't seem to be worth the trouble of getting it.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 16, 2010)

Xipoid said:


> Rusty trombone and let's leave it at that.


Wiiiiiin.


----------



## Zee Skunkeh! (Jan 16, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> You should still give me a blow job either way.



Someone called for me?


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 16, 2010)

Zee Skunkeh! said:


> Someone called for me?


No, bad smelly creature.


----------



## Hir (Jan 16, 2010)

Zee Skunkeh! said:


> Someone called for me?


Hi :3


----------



## Zee Skunkeh! (Jan 16, 2010)

I...am..._not smelly!_


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 16, 2010)

Why do you skunks all claim to not smell? That's like the only reason anyone would ever pick a skunk.


----------



## Zee Skunkeh! (Jan 16, 2010)

_I like my goddamn tail_


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 16, 2010)

You like spraying people with it.


----------



## Hir (Jan 16, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> You like spraying people with it.


You don't know much about skunk anatomy. :3


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 16, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> You don't know much about skunk anatomy. :3


Scent glands are located near the base of the tail, so its close enough.


----------



## Zee Skunkeh! (Jan 16, 2010)

It's okay. You hold him down, Noctus, I'll give him an anatomy lesson...


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 16, 2010)

did you just threaten to gang rape me?


----------



## Zee Skunkeh! (Jan 16, 2010)

what no


----------



## Hir (Jan 16, 2010)

Don't you be spraying my kitty! :c


----------



## Zee Skunkeh! (Jan 16, 2010)

I don't spray anyone! 

Argh!


----------



## PheonixStar (Jan 16, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> did you just threaten to gang rape me?


Nah, he just wants to stick his musky butt in your face!


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 16, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> did you just threaten to gang rape me?



did someone say rape?


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 17, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Why do you skunks all claim to not smell? That's like the only reason anyone would ever pick a skunk.



Hey

Kimmerset was a skunk

Don't be disrespecting his memory ):



PheonixStar said:


> Nah, he just wants to stick his musky butt in your face!



OH MURR


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 17, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> did someone say rape?


FFFFFFFFFFFF-

Now Harley's going to jack off to this thread.  Way to go, Stinky and Smelly. 


David M. Awesome said:


> Hey
> 
> Kimmerset was a skunk
> 
> Don't be disrespecting his memory ):


I did not even know or ever see Kimmerset.  You can't expect me to know these things. 

All I know about him is that his foreskin was very popular.


----------



## Taren Fox (Jan 17, 2010)

Once you get out of high school, no one really cares either way.


----------



## RedneckFur (Jan 17, 2010)

I dont think virginity is something to be preserved.  Then again, I dont belive at all in casual sex. I belive very much in monogamy, and in not having casual sex just because it feels good.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 17, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Why do you skunks all claim to not smell? That's like the only reason anyone would ever pick a skunk.



Skunks do not smell all the time. They only "smell" when they spray an enemy.

And skunks are so damn cute! Just don't stand behind one and scare it.


----------



## Thatch (Jan 17, 2010)

Zee Skunkeh! said:


> _I like my goddamn tail_



Foxes have bushy tails too. Or squirrels.



David M. Awesome said:


> Hey
> 
> Kimmerset was a skunk
> 
> Don't be disrespecting his memory ):



Wow, I honestly didn't remember.
I guess I only knew him for his foreskin :V


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 17, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Foxes have bushy tails too. Or squirrels.




Can't get a tail any bushier than a squirrels!


----------



## PheonixStar (Jan 17, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Skunks do not smell all the time. They only "smell" when they spray an enemy.
> 
> And skunks are so damn cute! Just don't stand behind one and scare it.


Have you ever known anyone who had a skunk? Skunks do smell, even when descented. They smell a lot like ferrets, and they have to be bathed almost constantly, because even descented ones are musky.


----------



## Thatch (Jan 17, 2010)

I always enjoy when a thread about sex suddenly gets derailed. It's so deliciously ironic.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 17, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I did not even know or ever see Kimmerset.  You can't expect me to know these things.
> 
> All I know about him is that his foreskin was very popular.



You're damn right it was. >:C



szopaw said:


> Wow, I honestly didn't remember.
> I guess I only knew him for his foreskin :V



He is a blue skunk :]

But he also has a character that is a ferret :3c



PheonixStar said:


> Have you ever known anyone who had a skunk? Skunks do smell, even when descented. They smell a lot like ferrets, and they have to be bathed almost constantly, because even descented ones are musky.



*has never minded musky ferret smell* :\


----------



## Viva (Jan 17, 2010)

I'm a virgin, and all of my nonvirgin friends say they should have waited until they were older (probably because they were in a sucky relationship that ended shortly after).  I will stay that way for awhile, mostly because there are no gay people around here


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jan 17, 2010)

Virgin.  That is all.


----------



## kamikazesparrow (Jan 17, 2010)

virgin and quit bein so mean to ein god lol


----------



## kamikazesparrow (Jan 17, 2010)

i know how u feel adog i dont have anyone around here to be with either


----------



## Thatch (Jan 17, 2010)

kamikazesparrow said:


> virgin and quit bein so mean to ein god lol



Why did you make an alt.


----------



## Daberu (Jan 17, 2010)

I'm one, and I believe that it should be saved until you find that special someone and/or are married.


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 17, 2010)

kamikazesparrow said:


> virgin and quit bein so mean to ein god lol



way to make an alternate account, dorkball.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 17, 2010)

I'm a virgin too. But it's not like I've gone out looking for it though. And I'm 16, so I have the excuse that I'm still young.

I love excuses.


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 17, 2010)

Teto said:


> I'm a virgin too. But it's not like I've gone out looking for it though. And I'm 16, so I have the excuse that I'm still young.
> 
> I love excuses.



i lost mine when i was sixteen.

c:


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 17, 2010)

c:

Also, I have like 8 months until I'm 17, so it's possible that I will. I have to up my whoreish nature.


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 17, 2010)

Teto said:


> c:
> 
> Also, I have like 8 months until I'm 17, so it's possible that I will. I have to up my whoreish nature.



you don't need to be a whore. don't just throw it away or anything. but, if you find someone you really really like...like i said, lost mine in a hotel bathroom


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 17, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> you don't need to be a whore. don't just throw it away or anything. but, if you find someone you really really like...like i said, lost mine in a hotel bathroom


I was kidding though, I wont be whoring it up anytime soon. I'll just wait, I'm not bothered by it.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 17, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> you don't need to be a whore. don't just throw it away or anything. but, if you find someone you really really like...like i said, lost mine in a hotel bathroom



great, even hurfley got laid already >:/
you are right though, dont throw it away and wait for the right moment^^ being a whore isnt nice...

by ther way, a hotel bathroom? that sounds sexy X3


----------



## kamikazesparrow (Jan 17, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> way to make an alternate account, dorkball.


 didnt mean to lol it just happened i made the other account first but wanted to use my xbox name 4 this one


----------



## kamikazesparrow (Jan 17, 2010)

better to wait than to do something your gonna regret


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 17, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Skunks do not smell all the time. They only "smell" when they spray an enemy.


They're still musky, even if they don't spray.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 17, 2010)

kamikazesparrow said:


> didnt mean to lol it just happened i made the other account first but wanted to use my xbox name 4 this one


Like I said, I love excuses, and this is among the best I've ever seen. No joke.


----------



## Thatch (Jan 17, 2010)

kamikazesparrow said:


> didnt mean to lol it just happened i made the other account first but wanted to use my xbox name 4 this one



I'm broken between laughing and facepaling.


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 17, 2010)

CaptainCool said:


> great, even hurfley got laid already >:/
> you are right though, dont throw it away and wait for the right moment^^ being a whore isnt nice...
> 
> by ther way, a hotel bathroom? that sounds sexy X3



yes, a hotel bathroom. it wasn't really planned. petting went to touching went to "let's go to the bathroom and lock the door" went to whoops i just lost my virginity. good times, gooood times...


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 17, 2010)

*sigh*

I do love me some old fashioned romance.


----------



## Koray (Jan 17, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> you don't need to be a whore. don't just throw it away or anything. but, if you find someone you really really like...like i said, lost mine in a hotel bathroom



good

from who


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 17, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> yes, a hotel bathroom. it wasn't really planned. petting went to touching went to "let's go to the bathroom and lock the door" went to whoops i just lost my virginity. good times, gooood times...



yeah, i bet :<
sex isnt important to me, i just want to be that close to someone >.>


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 17, 2010)

Teto said:


> *sigh*
> 
> I do love me some old fashioned romance.



Kudos to you. Some of the best type of romance out there.

Not that I would personally know, but meh.


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 17, 2010)

Koray said:


> good
> 
> from who



ScruffyHyena, here on the forums.



CaptainCool said:


> yeah, i bet :<
> sex isnt important to me, i just want to be that close to someone >.>



i'm engaged to him so i guess we're close, lol


----------



## kamikazesparrow (Jan 17, 2010)

lol!


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 17, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> ScruffyHyena, here on the forums.
> 
> 
> 
> i'm engaged to him so i guess we're close, lol



oh look, im becoming green again! =D
green with envy...


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 17, 2010)

I'll always hate sex. I just want a close relationship, like I do with my mate. Hopefully I can marry him someday. But that's wishful thinking >.<*


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 17, 2010)

MeisuWeasel said:


> I'll always hate sex. I just want a close relationship, like I do with my mate. Hopefully I can marry him someday. But that's wishful thinking >.<*


Didn't you just hook up like a week or two ago?


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 17, 2010)

MeisuWeasel said:


> I'll always hate sex. I just want a close relationship, like I do with my mate. Hopefully I can marry him someday. But that's wishful thinking >.<*



I admire that, and I wish yah luck.


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 17, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Didn't you just hook up like a week or two ago?


 

Like I said, wishful thinking. My luck with mates SUCKS. But I think I finally have the one that'll stay with me.


Thank you Spyro, you sweet <3


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 17, 2010)

MeisuWeasel said:


> Like I said, wishful thinking. My luck with mates SUCKS. But I think I finally have the one that'll stay with me.
> 
> 
> Thank you Spyro, you sweet <3


You absolutely cannot know that within the first couple weeks.  

You're just guessing.


----------



## sateva9822 (Jan 17, 2010)

I think WOMEN save it for that special some one because its tradition. Girls brought up in a traditional house hold is gonna of course share the views of her elders, even if she doesn't fallow the same religion.

But guys being virginal to wait for marriage is pretty much strictly a religious thing these days. Sure I hear allot of guys online saying they wanna wait so it will be special for there mate. Which is freakin retarded. LOL, yeah, that's what every girls sexual fantasy is, a guy that blows in 2 mins and doesn't know WTF to do other then thrust.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 17, 2010)

PheonixStar said:


> Have you ever known anyone who had a skunk? Skunks do smell, even when descented. They smell a lot like ferrets, and they have to be bathed almost constantly, because even descented ones are musky.



I was talking about the spray scent. most. if not all living creatures have some sort of smell, dogs smell, ferrets smell, rabbits smell, horses smell, even humans smell if they don't wash.


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 17, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> You absolutely cannot know that within the first couple weeks.
> 
> You're just guessing.


 

I've known him as a close friend for months.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 18, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> even humans smell if they don't wash.



furries


----------



## Hottigress (Jan 18, 2010)

David smells like a dog in heat :>


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 18, 2010)

Hottigress said:


> David smells like a dog in heat :>



I am not sure what a dog in heat smells like

but I probably don't smell like that at all.  I'm sure that I smell like body wash and Mitchum deodorant.


----------



## Hottigress (Jan 18, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> I am not sure what a dog in heat smells like
> 
> but I probably don't smell like that at all.  I'm sure that I smell like body wash and Mitchum deodorant.




You are one butch dyke, I'll give you that.


----------



## torachi (Jan 18, 2010)

Guys should start hitting as many as possible, as soon as possible. For the experience. Girls should wait as long as possible to keep their slits tight. Nothings worse than worn out treads.


----------



## Zee Skunkeh! (Jan 18, 2010)

So if the guys are supposed to have a lot of sex and the girls not so much, are you just proposing fagfest 2010?


----------



## Taren Fox (Jan 18, 2010)

torachi said:


> Guys should start hitting as many as possible, as soon as possible. For the experience. Girls should wait as long as possible to keep their slits tight. Nothings worse than worn out treads.


::nominates for post of the month::


----------



## Hottigress (Jan 18, 2010)

torachi said:


> Guys should start hitting as many as possible, as soon as possible. For the experience. Girls should wait as long as possible to keep their slits tight. Nothings worse than worn out treads.




That was one bad ass statement. Now go get laid!


----------



## torachi (Jan 18, 2010)

Zee Skunkeh! said:


> So if the guys are supposed to have a lot of sex and the girls not so much, are you just proposing fagfest 2010?


 
There are always skanks to use. Keep the good ones for later.



> That was one bad ass statement. Now go get laid!


Been was done. Now she's asleep, and I post on furry forums.


----------



## Hottigress (Jan 18, 2010)

torachi said:


> There are always skanks to use. Keep the good ones for later.
> 
> *Cavemehn*
> 
> Been was done. Now she's asleep, and I post on furry forums.



I could have gone my whole life with out knowing that.


----------



## CAThulu (Jan 18, 2010)

torachi said:


> Guys should start hitting as many as possible, as soon as possible. For the experience. Girls should wait as long as possible to keep their slits tight. Nothings worse than worn out treads.



This nugget of wisdom is brought to you by _Jersey Shore_.


----------



## Kelo (Jan 18, 2010)

Zee Skunkeh! said:


> So if the guys are supposed to have a lot of sex and the girls not so much, are you just proposing fagfest 2010?



I agree lets just all be gay and it will be good, girls are overrated and not worth the trouble it takes to get one in bed compared to a guy.


----------



## Hottigress (Jan 18, 2010)

Kelo said:


> I agree lets just all be gay and it will be good, *girls are overrated* and *not worth* the trouble it takes to get one in bed compared to a guy.


 
You'd be surprised.


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 18, 2010)

I wish I was a guy right about now >.>*


----------



## Hottigress (Jan 18, 2010)

MeisuWeasel said:


> I wish I was a guy right about now >.>*


 

Why because of this left tit?


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 18, 2010)

Hottigress said:


> Why because of this left tit?


 

Oh, for MANY reasons <3


----------



## Hottigress (Jan 18, 2010)

MeisuWeasel said:


> Oh, for MANY reasons <3


 

Hell yeah! Let's go catch us some dead shit, and fuck it. After my smoke break. Brb. =D


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 18, 2010)

Hottigress said:


> Hell yeah! Let's go catch us some dead shit, and fuck it. After my smoke break. Brb. =D


 

Yessss <333 But we gotta wait for Harley XD


----------



## TerraDragon (Jan 18, 2010)

I kinda wanna be a guy too, for reasons I will not disclose in public.


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 18, 2010)

TerraDragon said:


> I kinda wanna be a guy too, for reasons I will not disclose in public.


 

Oh Terra, if only you were male X3


----------



## Hir (Jan 18, 2010)

TerraDragon said:


> I kinda wanna be a guy too, for reasons I will not disclose in public.


FurAffinity is hardly public, and besides, there's always going to be someone creepier or stranger than you in the fandom. (does not apply if you're EinTheCorgi).


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jan 18, 2010)

TerraDragon said:


> I kinda wanna be a guy too, for reasons I will not disclose in public.



FREUDIAN PSYCHOLOGY TIME.

You envy the male for having a penis. :V


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 18, 2010)

You won't find many stranger than my. Furry, Polywere Therian/Demonkin, & Otakukin. So ha, I win.


----------



## Kelo (Jan 18, 2010)

MeisuWeasel said:


> I wish I was a guy right about now >.>*





TerraDragon said:


> I kinda wanna be a guy too, for reasons I will not disclose in public.



I really am quite intrigued by these statements, I know it might be something too private to you to talk about but if either of you would like to indulge a very curious male I would love very much to hear the reasons.


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 18, 2010)

Kelo said:


> I really am quite intrigued by these statements, I know it might be something too private to you to talk about but if either of you would like to indulge a very curious male I would love very much to hear the reasons.


 

I know Terra offsite. So we kinda know each other's desires, to an extent.


----------



## TerraDragon (Jan 18, 2010)

*makes disgusted face*  So I don't have to deal with...  the dreaded period.  *shudders*  Or, I'd just get myself spayed, anything to solve that problem.  But would that delete my sexdrive, wouldn't it?

*is so ashamed*  I hate telling my secrets in an open (no matter how non-open it may seem) forum.


----------



## TerraDragon (Jan 18, 2010)

Double Post, FTW!



MeisuWeasel said:


> I know Terra offsite. So we kinda know each other's desires, to an extent.


 

So true. She wants to- can I tell them your newest fetish, Meisu?

And I drool over spike collars or glasses, and I have a certine fetish for... ahem, German Shepards....


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 18, 2010)

TerraDragon said:


> So true. She wants to- can I tell them your newest fetish, Meisu?
> 
> And I drool over spike collars or glasses, and I have a certine fetish for... ahem, German Shepards....


 

They know, hehe, they know. Hotti & Harly & Adog especially.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jan 18, 2010)

TerraDragon said:


> *makes disgusted face*  So I don't have to deal with...  the dreaded period.  *shudders*  Or, I'd just get myself spayed, anything to solve that problem.  But would that delete my sexdrive, wouldn't it?



Yes, it would. It would also effectively sterilize you. I bet you'd highly regret that decision in 15-20 years.


----------



## Hottigress (Jan 18, 2010)

Ishnuvalok said:


> FREUDIAN PSYCHOLOGY TIME.
> 
> You envy the male for having a penis. :V


 

It's penis envy That was in the dictionary seriously.

Virginity is overrated.


----------



## Kelo (Jan 18, 2010)

TerraDragon said:


> *makes disgusted face*  So I don't have to deal with...  the dreaded period.  *shudders*  Or, I'd just get myself spayed, anything to solve that problem.  But would that delete my sexdrive, wouldn't it?
> 
> *is so ashamed*  I hate telling my secrets in an open (no matter how non-open it may seem) forum.



Really? The female period sucks that much? I had no idea it was that big of a burden every month I guess once you stop to think about it than it does seem like something that you would hate being like clockwork and always making you miserable. Also as far as I know in terms of psychology if you have your 'tubes tied' it wont restrict the release of hormones but you will no longer release an egg every month so hence no more period. I believe that may be something you could really research and possibly talk to a doctor about.

Edit: and in terms of never being able to have a child after that is not true the eggs are still there and can be used for artificial insemination if you wish to have a child later on.


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 18, 2010)

I wish I had a cock sometimes. <3


----------



## TerraDragon (Jan 18, 2010)

I soppse so... It's still so tempting tho.... I would adopt, there are lots of kids that need homes... But your right, I guess. I'd probly get depressed or whatever.

And your right, Meisu, having one would be nice...  I could get a ring in it....  heeheehee...

I also like dick peircings.  *shrugs*


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 18, 2010)

No whelps for me. Children bother me to no end. I bet they taste good wen slathered with the blood of a dead skunk.


----------



## Gight (Jan 18, 2010)

MeisuWeasel said:


> No whelps for me. Children bother me to no end. I bet they taste good wen slathered with the blood of a dead skunk.



... Yum????


----------



## Kelo (Jan 18, 2010)

MeisuWeasel said:


> I wish I had a cock sometimes. <3



To be honest I wish I had a vagina sometimes, being mostly sub in terms of being gay it would really make things work out a lot better since taking it in the rear isn't always fun.


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 18, 2010)

Gight said:


> ... Yum????


 

You're right. Fox brains would be better.


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 18, 2010)

Kelo said:


> To be honest I wish I had a vagina sometimes, being mostly sub in terms of being gay it would really make things work out a lot better since taking it in the rear isn't always fun.


 

Oh fate, it is so cruel. If only swapping was possible. But alas, it is not.


----------



## TerraDragon (Jan 18, 2010)

Kelo said:


> Really? The female period sucks that much? I had no idea it was that big of a burden every month I guess once you stop to think about it than it does seem like something that you would hate being like clockwork and always making you miserable. Also as far as I know in terms of psychology if you have your 'tubes tied' it wont restrict the release of hormones but you will no longer release an egg every month so hence no more period. I believe that may be something you could really research and possibly talk to a doctor about.
> 
> Edit: and in terms of never being able to have a child after that is not true the eggs are still there and can be used for artificial insemination if you wish to have a child later on.


 

Yes, it sucks THAT much. At least to me.

Ahh, cool. So, as long as I just got the tubes tied, I have no periods and can have a child if I ever feel the need to... Great idea.

Your messed up, Meisu!  lolz  Yep, if only you could magicly swap parts...  I remember watching the Big Gay Scetch Show, and there is...  just watch it on Logo, it's funny, and you'll see the kid that wants a vagina.

Maybe I'm so skitterish around that subject, the whole feminine hygene thing becuase I'm a boy at heart.

Kelo, your a Gay Guy?  I love tem, they're so fun.  I have a gay Uncle, but he's not actaully my uncle.  He was mom's roomie when she was in collage, and when I go, I want a gay roomie.


----------



## Kelo (Jan 18, 2010)

MeisuWeasel said:


> Oh fate, it is so cruel. If only swapping was possible. But alas, it is not.



Yes! A trade would be in order, if such a thing was possible hehe. <3


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 18, 2010)

Kelo said:


> Yes! A trade would be in order, if such a thing was possible hehe. <3


 

Murr~ <3

Yet, having a cock would also feel weird. And piss off my mate XD


----------



## Kelo (Jan 18, 2010)

MeisuWeasel said:


> Murr~ <3
> 
> Yet, having a cock would also feel weird. And piss off my mate XD



haha yeah that would sure be funny, "yea umm honey I don't have a vagina anymore will that be a problem?"


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 18, 2010)

Kelo said:


> haha yeah that would sure be funny, "yea umm honey I don't have a vagina anymore will that be a problem?"


 

I'd actually go herm. It'd still be the same as I am now but with an extra additive so I can properly show my love for yiff & roadkill & hentai.


----------



## Hottigress (Jan 18, 2010)

MeisuWeasel said:


> Murr~ <3
> 
> Yet, having a cock would also feel weird. *And piss off my mate* XD


 

Same here :<


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 18, 2010)

Hottigress said:


> Same here :<


 

Once again, damn fate. It is a cruel mistress >.<*


----------



## Kelo (Jan 18, 2010)

MeisuWeasel said:


> I'd actually go herm. It'd still be the same as I am now but with an extra additive so I can properly show my love for yiff & roadkill & hentai.



Oh ok thats even better, herm for the absolute win! Its like an All-in-One print/fax/scanner everything you could possibly want in a nice sexy package.


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 18, 2010)

Kelo said:


> Oh ok thats even better, herm for the absolute win! Its like an All-in-One print/fax/scanner everything you could possibly want in a nice sexy package.


 

I could make everyone happy that way <3


----------



## Hottigress (Jan 18, 2010)

Better get on topic before you get infractions:V


I'm all nervous now. I already have 3 points. I may stop posting for a couple days >.<


----------



## TerraDragon (Jan 18, 2010)

Personally, Herms creep me out.


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 18, 2010)

Hottigress said:


> Better get on topic before you get infractions:V
> 
> 
> I'm all nervous now. I already have 3 points. I may stop posting for a couple days >.<


 

I don't understand...

But yes, back on topic.

The main reason I wanna keep my virginity is cuz I don't want whelps.


----------



## Kelo (Jan 18, 2010)

Hottigress said:


> Better get on topic before you get infractions:V
> 
> 
> I'm all nervous now. I already have 3 points. I may stop posting for a couple days >.<



Aww but its a fringe conversation no one is getting hurt and it has something to do with Virginity we talking about how we would like to change sexual organs in terms to the original topic, right!


----------



## TerraDragon (Jan 18, 2010)

Well, I'm still a virgin, but I belive that sex is a wonderful thing, and if you feel you love the person, then go ahead.


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 18, 2010)

Sex after marriage isn't something I stand for anymore. If they suck in bed, it may lead to a divorce.


----------



## Kelo (Jan 18, 2010)

Sex is a silly thing its easy to avoid while you are a virgin since you have yet to feel the absolute mind numbing pleasure that it (for most) provides. Once you have it and feel it you want more of it and the more you get the more you want so on and so forth.


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 18, 2010)

Too much sex can make you a nymphomaniac.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 18, 2010)

You would know. <:


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 18, 2010)

Teto said:


> You would know. <:


 

I only fuck roadkill. So I'm a virgin.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 18, 2010)

MeisuWeasel said:


> I only fuck roadkill. So I'm a virgin.


omg so hawt


----------



## TerraDragon (Jan 18, 2010)

How do you even DO that??


----------



## Kelo (Jan 18, 2010)

MeisuWeasel said:


> I only fuck roadkill. So I'm a virgin.



Ya know that does bring up a good question, is your hymen broke cause of doing that as if it has been then I believe that would mean you have lost it, the partner may not be alive any longer but it does bring up a very blurry line of are you.


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 18, 2010)

TerraDragon said:


> How do you even DO that??


 

Very carefully X3


Hehe Teto, sarcasm doesn't work on zeh Taymon


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 18, 2010)

Kelo said:


> Ya know that does bring up a good question, is your hymen broke cause of doing that as if it has been then I believe that would mean you have lost it, the partner may not be alive any longer but it does bring up a very blurry line of are you.


 

I still have it, believe it or not. No time to share stories of the corpses I've pilfered and deflowered.


----------



## Kelo (Jan 18, 2010)

MeisuWeasel said:


> I still have it, believe it or not. No time to share stories of the corpses I've pilfered and deflowered.



Actually I think sharing such stories would be quite productive, even if a new thread is in order!


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 18, 2010)

Kelo said:


> Actually I think sharing such stories would be quite productive, even if a new thread is in order!


 

Sorry, but I do not wish to share...

Sorry kiddies, storytime's cancelled. Uncle Harley may be able to read you the tale of The Weasel And The Dead Possums later though.


----------



## Gight (Jan 18, 2010)

No stories?


----------



## TerraDragon (Jan 18, 2010)

YAY

((to hear is soon, not that no stories are to be told now))


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 18, 2010)

MeisuWeasel said:


> Hehe Teto, sarcasm doesn't work on zeh Taymon


I wasn't being sarcastic.


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 18, 2010)

No stories of marvelous sexcapades today.


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 18, 2010)

Teto said:


> I wasn't being sarcastic.


 

*backs away* Ok...now I'm a little freaked out...


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 18, 2010)

MeisuWeasel said:


> *backs away* Ok...now I'm a little freaked out...


I am a practiced liar.


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 18, 2010)

Teto said:


> I am a practiced liar.


 

I don't know anything anymore! *hides*


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jan 18, 2010)

Could we like, not talking about having sex with dead animals that have been run over by road vehicles?


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 18, 2010)

Ishnuvalok said:


> Could we like, not talking about having sex with dead animals that have been run over by road vehicles?


 

Yeah, sorry...


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 18, 2010)

Kelo said:


> I agree lets just all be gay and it will be good, girls are overrated and not worth the trouble it takes to get one in bed compared to a guy.



in b4 gay voice saying "VAGINASS SSCARE MEEE~!" *limp wrists*



MeisuWeasel said:


> Yessss <333 But we gotta wait for Harley XD



ohey guys what's goin' on here


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 18, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> ohey guys what's goin' on here


 

They're hatin' on roadkill *drama llama crying*


----------



## Gight (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm not hating on roadkill...


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 18, 2010)

Gight said:


> I'm not hating on roadkill...


 

Cuz you're awesomesauce <3


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 18, 2010)

MeisuWeasel said:


> They're hatin' on roadkill *drama llama crying*


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 18, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


>


 

ILU Harley~


----------



## HotActionYiffFur (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm murry someone link some good porn


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 18, 2010)

HotActionYiffFur said:


> I'm murry someone link some good porn


http://quadruped.us/matt/inkfinger/niff/fat_cat.jpg


----------



## HotActionYiffFur (Jan 18, 2010)

Teto said:


> http://quadruped.us/matt/inkfinger/niff/fat_cat.jpg



oh god brb


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 18, 2010)

MeisuWeasel said:


> ILU Harley~



ilu2meisu c:



HotActionYiffFur said:


> I'm murry someone link some good porn



hot shit

murrin'


----------



## Gight (Jan 18, 2010)

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/b/b9/Jackal_roadkill.jpg


----------



## HotActionYiffFur (Jan 18, 2010)

You made my erection grow


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 18, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> ilu2meisu c:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

That's fap worthy *nod nod*


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 18, 2010)

Gight said:


> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/b/b9/Jackal_roadkill.jpg



murrin' so hard right now


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 18, 2010)

Gight said:


> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/b/b9/Jackal_roadkill.jpg


 

FUCK, I THINK I NEED TO HUMP SOMETHING NAO


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 18, 2010)

why is the virginity thread now the roadkill thread seriously I mean.


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 18, 2010)

Teto said:


> why is the virginity thread now the roadkill thread seriously I mean.


 

Cuz Harley's awesomeness. And the world revolves around dead shit.


----------



## Morroke (Jan 18, 2010)

Teto said:


> why is the virginity thread now the roadkill thread seriously I mean.



Welcome to FAF?


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 18, 2010)

MeisuWeasel said:


> Cuz Harley's awesomeness. And the world revolves around dead shit.


Shit can't die.

What a silly thing to say.


And yes Morroke I know, I've been here since July so long enough. :3


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 18, 2010)

Teto said:


> Shit can't die.
> 
> What a silly thing to say.


 

It can if you yiff it hard enough


----------



## HotActionYiffFur (Jan 18, 2010)

Once I saw a dead raccoon on the side of the road and fucked it


----------



## quayza (Jan 18, 2010)

MeisuWeasel said:


> It can if you yiff it hard enough



WTF!


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 18, 2010)

HotActionYiffFur said:


> Once I saw a dead raccoon on the side of the road and fucked it


that was my mother whats your problem buddy


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 18, 2010)

quayza said:


> WTF!


 

I don't yiff feces, sorry



Oh murr~ share with me your dead Coons


----------



## HotActionYiffFur (Jan 18, 2010)

Teto said:


> that was my mother whats your problem buddy



I fucked her back to life, then she got hit by a truck


----------



## quayza (Jan 18, 2010)

MeisuWeasel said:


> I don't yiff feces, sorry
> 
> 
> 
> Oh murr~ share with me your dead Coons



lol. People would rather fuck dead things than live things. I choose live.


----------



## TerraDragon (Jan 18, 2010)

O.O  How about you make a thread for all the roadkill furries, instead of clogging the virginity thread with it?


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 18, 2010)

Teto said:


> why is the virginity thread now the roadkill thread seriously I mean.



*raises hand slowly*



HotActionYiffFur said:


> Once I saw a dead raccoon on the side of the road and fucked it



me too! small world c:



quayza said:


> WTF!



i think that's an appropriate response, yes



TerraDragon said:


> O.O  How about you make a thread for all the roadkill furries, instead of clogging the virginity thread with it?



should that go in the den? i'll start it.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 18, 2010)

HotActionYiffFur said:


> I fucked her back to life, then she got hit by a truck


Does that mean I owe you money or something because I spent it all on hookers.


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 18, 2010)

quayza said:


> lol. People would rather fuck dead things than live things. I choose live.


 

I can't get off on some warm living thing as easily as something that's cold and probably rotting


----------



## quayza (Jan 18, 2010)

MeisuWeasel said:


> I can't get off on some warm living thing as easily as something that's cold and probably rotting



Wow now thats EPIC.


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 18, 2010)

quayza said:


> Wow now thats EPIC.


 

Sarcasm: it FAILS


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 18, 2010)

MeisuWeasel said:


> I can't get off on some warm living thing as easily as something that's cold and probably rotting



c:


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 18, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> c:


 

Murr~


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 18, 2010)

Yeeuh okai.


----------



## TerraDragon (Jan 18, 2010)

http://www.jrcompton.com/photos/The_Birds/J/LRGV-II/J104910-1st-owl-in-situ.jpg

For you, Meisu!  ^^


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 18, 2010)

TerraDragon said:


> http://www.jrcompton.com/photos/The_Birds/J/LRGV-II/J104910-1st-owl-in-situ.jpg
> 
> For you, Meisu! ^^


 

*fap fap fap* I <3 YOU TERRA


----------



## TerraDragon (Jan 18, 2010)

YAY  I AM LOVED.


----------



## Azure (Jan 18, 2010)

Why does this thread persist? I mean, you're all probably virgins.


----------



## Leon (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm sure you are to Azure.


----------



## kamikazesparrow (Jan 18, 2010)

whats wrong with that lol


----------



## Azure (Jan 18, 2010)

And I'm sure this thread has devolved into an RP session.


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 18, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Why does this thread persist? I mean, you're all probably virgins.



it's okay azure, i would take yours if we were together. c:


----------



## kamikazesparrow (Jan 18, 2010)

mmmmmmmmmmm  lol


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 18, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> And I'm sure this thread has devolved into an RP session.


So? RP rapes!


----------



## Leon (Jan 18, 2010)

Awww, But ein were all older than 6, how's this going to work for you?


----------



## kamikazesparrow (Jan 18, 2010)




----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 18, 2010)

leon said:


> Awww, But ein were all older than 6, how's this going to work for you?


Har har I don't care about age when it comes to RP


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 18, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> Har har I don't care about age when it comes to RP



me neither! small world.


----------



## kamikazesparrow (Jan 18, 2010)

lol does anyone


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 18, 2010)

kamikazesparrow said:


> lol does anyone


Well old people suck ass at RP because they always fall asleep.


----------



## kamikazesparrow (Jan 18, 2010)

ROFL!


----------

